# lemom/blueberry



## larry (Jan 28, 2018)

Hello good people of the wine world. I am in hopes someone may have a 1 gal. lemon/blueberry recipe that you may like to share.with the dominate flavor being lemon. the misses asked me if i could find one.Thank you


----------



## GreginND (Jan 28, 2018)

Read through this fantastic thread on Danger Dave's Dragon's Blood. You can make it with all blueberry instead of the triple berry and it is delicious.

https://www.winemakingtalk.com/threads/dangerdaves-dragon-blood-wine.41825/


----------



## Stressbaby (Jan 28, 2018)

GreginND said:


> Read through this fantastic thread on Danger Dave's Dragon's Blood. You can make it with all blueberry instead of the triple berry and it is delicious.
> 
> https://www.winemakingtalk.com/threads/dangerdaves-dragon-blood-wine.41825/




Second that.


----------

